# 63 Deluxe Stingray Coppertone - new to me



## indycycling (Jan 8, 2022)

Just thought I'd post a new bike in the Stingray collection, received yesterday, reassembled with a light detail. Needs a couple odds and ends and a bit more detailing, but I'm very pleased with it


----------



## nick tures (Jan 8, 2022)

wow thats nice, i would like to find a 63 in any condition !!


----------



## indycycling (Jan 8, 2022)

nick tures said:


> wow thats nice, i would like to find a 63 in any condition !!



thanks very much. I've been at it awhile, this will be #5 in '63 collection along with a few '64's too


----------



## nick tures (Jan 8, 2022)

indycycling said:


> thanks very much. I've been at it awhile, this will be #5 in '63 collection along with a few '64's too



no problem !! stuff is still out there !


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 8, 2022)

indycycling,

Nice ‘63, I love the short frames.
What is the date on this Deluxe?

I think that rear fender may be the Long version from your photos.

All late ‘63 Deluxe, all of ‘64 and into very late ‘65 used the Short Razor edge fender on the Deluxe model.
Measuring from tip to rivets is 3-3/4”.

The later version (1966 and beyond) of the Deluxe razor fender was 4-7/8”.

My ‘64 rear fender compared to my ‘66 rear fender clearly shows the difference.

The chrome fender brace should be fastened to the outside of the frame ear.


----------



## sworley (Jan 8, 2022)

Very nice! Was this the one from eBay?


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 8, 2022)

Kool! Nice ride.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 8, 2022)

sworley said:


> Very nice! Was this the one from eBay?



LOL, no way! You are thinking of the wishful thinking of a C3 being a Stingray - that bike is not and WAY over priced IMO, thanks


----------



## indycycling (Jan 8, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> indycycling,
> 
> Nice ‘63, I love the short frames.
> What is the date on this Deluxe?
> ...



Thanks Chris, beautiful pair you have there.  

My fenders are repros and I hadn't noticed the seller had the fender braces on the inside, I'll correct that for sure. 

I'm in the garage putting my restored 72 Orange Krate disc bike back together, I'll private message you later today, thanks


----------



## nick tures (Jan 8, 2022)

wow those to are beautiful !!


----------



## Crazy Nick (Nov 16, 2022)

My OG 66 Deluxe.

On the discussion fender brace placement. If you look at the fender brace in relation to the sissybar it seams to me that they're all slightly different. I definitely prefer when they're closer to being parallel with the sissybar but it seams like it wasn't an exact science as they all seam to be drilled at slightly different distances in my experience. I'm aware that the seat clamp position and general seat hight can effect the appearance of the brace angle, but since they're so inconsistent I always assumed that they just eye-balled the measurement. Beautiful bikes BTW.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 16, 2022)

Crazy Nick said:


> View attachment 1733528
> My OG 66 Deluxe.
> 
> On the discussion fender brace placement. If you look at the fender brace in relation to the sissybar it seams to me that they're all slightly different. I definitely prefer when they're closer to being parallel with the sissybar but it seams like it wasn't an exact science as they all seam to be drilled at slightly different distances in my experience. I'm aware that the seat clamp position and general seat hight can effect the appearance of the brace angle, but since they're so inconsistent I always assumed that they just eye-balled the measurement. Beautiful bikes BTW.



@60sstuff  any idea why this would be? @Crazy Nick rear brace is certainly seems to be in a different position or is it the camera angle?


----------



## indycycling (Nov 16, 2022)

Crazy Nick said:


> View attachment 1733528
> My OG 66 Deluxe.
> 
> On the discussion fender brace placement. If you look at the fender brace in relation to the sissybar it seams to me that they're all slightly different. I definitely prefer when they're closer to being parallel with the sissybar but it seams like it wasn't an exact science as they all seam to be drilled at slightly different distances in my experience. I'm aware that the seat clamp position and general seat hight can effect the appearance of the brace angle, but since they're so inconsistent I always assumed that they just eye-balled the measurement. Beautiful bikes BTW.



Fenders were not "eye balled" and they were drilled for braces consistently.

63-65 used a razor edge rear ducktail shorty fender measuring 3 3/4" to the rear tip from the brace rivets, used on shorty frames with chrome braces, but also used on long frame in 65.

Longer fenders were used starting in '66 and measured 4 7/8", thru 66 retained chrome braces then in 67 changed to cad braces

Yours can line up better for sure if you flip the seat clamp back around, but not the position wanted for an adult riding it. Hope this helps


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 16, 2022)

Simple, seat clamp placement, plus angle of the photo.
Most all early Schwinn Stingray catalog photos show the chrome seat post at the back side of the front seat bracket.
Nick’s ‘66 is opposite. If he rotates that pinch clamp he will move the seat forward about 1-3/8’’.
Then the rear fender brace will look more in line with the seat strut.
It’s all about preference and comfort.

BTW, Nick, that’s a good looking Original Radiant Sky Blue ‘66.
I see the front caliper and the mark in the paint on the down tube from the caliper hitting it.
Does this bike have a Blue Band Overdrive?

Here are your ‘66 and mine, plus NOS clamps in the factory envelope showing orientation of strut, fender brace, bolts.


----------



## Crazy Nick (Nov 16, 2022)

@60sstuff It didn't come with the two speed when I bought it, I'm not sure why since it's a Deluxe. But the day I brought it home I poached the two speed rim & hub off of my wifey's 65 Slick Chick - after all it's not as if she would notice 😎


----------



## Lalo (Nov 16, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Just thought I'd post a new bike in the Stingray collection, received yesterday, reassembled with a light detail. Needs a couple odds and ends and a bit more detailing, but I'm very pleased with itView attachment 1544335
> View attachment 1544336
> 
> View attachment 1544337
> ...



Looks  familiar,  is that  an October 31st, 63?


----------



## indycycling (Nov 17, 2022)

Crazy Nick said:


> @60sstuff It didn't come with the two speed when I bought it, I'm not sure why since it's a Deluxe. But the day I brought it home I poached the two speed rim & hub off of my wifey's 65 Slick Chick - after all it's not as if she would notice 😎



Nick, the Deluxe was available with red band coaster brake or you could get the 2 speed or 3 speed options. Are you sure yours didn't come with the 2 speed originally? Reason I ask is the coaster had no hand brakes, but if you ordered 2 speed on a Deluxe, you got the front hand brake only, which you have, that also includes the different fork to accomodate the caliper bolt hole.  Regardless, you are set up properly and that bike looks great!


----------



## Crazy Nick (Nov 17, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Nick, the Deluxe was available with red band coaster brake or you could get the 2 speed or 3 speed options. Are you sure yours didn't come with the 2 speed originally? Reason I ask is the coaster had no hand brakes, but if you ordered 2 speed on a Deluxe, you got the front hand brake only, which you have, that also includes the different fork to accomodate the caliper bolt hole.  Regardless, you are set up properly and that bike looks great!



I never even thought about that it wouldn't have the hand break for a single speed. I purchased the bike out of Utah and you can see that it has the original Utah license plate and I have pictures from the original listing with what appears to be the original Schwinn knobby & Westwind. Perhaps the two speed rim got damaged, or perhaps the dealer swapped it out per the original buyers request. Sometimes we forget that every bike shop had an abundance of replacement parts and they probably routinely made modifications per buyers requests. I'm including one of the sellers original pictures from the listing. Not to brag but I'm a bit of a tire snob and I have a few sets of OG whitewalls so all of my Stingray's currently have OG rubber. I'm going to eventually build a 24 inch Typhoon (Stingray style) and I even have original 24 inch whitewall Carlisle knobby and 24 whitewall Westwind. I think my rarest tire is a 20 inch NOS big letter whitewall slick. Sorry to geek out, but I guess this is the place to do it 😆. How I acquired this bike was an extremely fortuitous situation. I'll gather my thoughts and try to condense the story.


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 17, 2022)

Speaking of that ^^^^ rear wheel on this ‘66, it seems the strap is missing for the brake arm and the chain is very loose like that wheel was barely set into the rear forks.


----------



## Crazy Nick (Nov 17, 2022)

Yeah, it had the clamp on it when I bought it but they might have poached the rim with the 2 speed before selling it.

So here's how I found it. I have a sky blue 67 Deluxe that's restored really nicely but I started getting that itch to also have an original bike. This guy was asking $ 2,800 obo on e-bay which is way high so I didn't even bother making an offer. I was watching it then one day it was gone, so just out of curiosity I e-mailed the guy to ask what he ended up selling it for and he said $1,600. I definitely didn't think he would go $1,200 less than his asking price. He also mentioned that he sold it to someone in California. I was kind of bummed for a couple of days then I remembered that a couple of years prior I sold a couple original tires to a guy in Laguna Niguel, Ca which is a couple of cities south of me. I didn't have his number but I remembered that he sells on e-bay once in a while and he always takes pics in his front yard by the same palm tree. So I found him and asked if he had recently purchased a Stingray out of Utah and sure enough he was the one that bought it and he agreed to sell it to me for an extra $100. I just thought that it was so bizarre that the one person that I thought of was actually the person that bought it because even narrowing it down to California that was still a one in a million long shot.. like I said before, very fortuitous.

All I've done to it so far is replace the back rim with the 2 speed, NOS tires, I replaced the bars with the same style just in better condition, and moved the license plate behind the seat post.


----------

